# 2010 vs 2011 335d Are they the same?



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi,

Are there any 335d things to look out for? Does the model year or production-run make a difference?

2010 vs 2011? Are they the same? I don't want to have the HPFP type issues if I can avoid it.
I read something about transmission revisions? xxx26 vs xxx28?

Oh yes... I have had an MT since I was 16. Thats the only thing I'm hesitant about...

Thanks!


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

bredi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any 335d things to look out for? Does the model year or production-run make a difference?
> 
> ...


Given your transmission experience (similar to mine), I'd think about it long and hard. The transmission is the only thing that I don't like about the car - but it is a big not like<g>! Just remember that it has a mind of its own - you aren't in control. When you give it a command, it is, at best, a suggestion. The suggestion is stronger in "manual" mode, but it is still a suggestion. If they made the 320d available here with a manual, I'd buy it in a minute!


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Counterpoint. I thought I'd really miss the MT I have had in my previous cars and trucks. But, after 14,000 miles in the d I can say I don't miss it, at least in this car. The reason is the ridiculously wide torque band. You simply don't need to shift this car much. For example, 60 to 80 in my E90 330i was sluggish in 6th, Ok in 5th, and great in 4th. In the d it is pretty much great in 6th, and really unecessarily fast in 5th or 4th.

I drive responsibly fast. Sometimes a week goes by when I don't even exceed 3000 RPM in the d. In my 330i, I was over 5000 RPM every day.

If it was a normally aspirated gasser, I know I'd _have _to have the MT. With a 4 cylinder d I might want an MT (or maybe a DSG like the VW TDI has.) But with the 335d I really don't think a MT would increase my fun factor, though I would certainly have considered one if it were available.

Another point to the AT is the taller gearing. 6th gear at an indicated 80 MPH is about 2000 RPM, about 1000 less than my MT 330i.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Also, there are some differences in MY 11 vs. 10, even more for a post September 2010 build. The ones that come to mind are the ones I don't have in my June 2010 build '11 - no email functionality and not as good iPod/iPhone integration.

I'm not sure if the '10's had map pockets behind the seats or forward hooks in the trunk (MY 11 does not.) There were some changes in color options, and I don't think M-sport was available in '10 (but am not positive about this.)


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

2010 d has a junk audio system. 4 (or is it 6?) speakers.

No map pockets behind seats in 2010 d.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

grapes87 said:


> 2010 d has a junk audio system. 4 (or is it 6?) speakers.
> 
> No map pockets behind seats in 2010 d.


Are you sure on speakers.I have late 09 build with base audio and its 10 speaker system. Seems like in MY 10 they were forcing owners to get audio upgrade


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

2010 base speaker system is 4 speakers(not including subs under the seats) with no separate tweeter enclosure for the fronts. As I understand it, 2011 went back to separate tweeters in front for base system. The upgraded system is good in both years.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

dnaer said:


> 2010 base speaker system is 4 speakers(not including subs under the seats) with no separate tweeter enclosure for the fronts. As I understand it, 2011 went back to separate tweeters in front for base system. The upgraded system is good in both years.


The 2010 base audio system is horrible, but the BSW Stage 1 speaker upgrade kit (includes the missing front & rear tweaters and much improved (4) speakers) does a great job of correcting BMW's error. I hope they did change the 2011 back to the 2009 spec.

Regarding the lack of MT, I agree that a manual in this car wouldn't necessarily be of any performance advantage, but I still do miss shifting for myself...unless I'm stuck in traffic of course. And a recent torn ACL will probably may make me reconsider the "need" for a manual transmission for a while...

Graham


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Just a heads up regarding the speaker upgrade. Prior to March 2011, one could option the HK upgrade without premium package. However, starting this week that is no longer the case. My car as was going to be ordered did not have premium but did have HK speaker upgrade. This was fine in the dealers system up until this week. Today when they tried to do the final purchase order, the original was rejected and every time we tried to add the HK speakers, the BMW system autoforced addition of premium and ipod?!?! Anyway, we tried and tried and even called for help, but in the end I had to take the HK sound upgrade off of my order because I didn't want premium.

Also had this issue with ipod. On my '07 I had ipod. But when I tried to add it to my order, it made me add bmw assist as mandatory. So no ipod now for me. 

I don't get it, if they are going to force you to take additional options if you choose one, why not just say that to begin with and link them on the list with one price! Okay, done venting. My order is in and I guess I'm stuck with the wimpy stock stereo


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Are you sure on speakers.I have late 09 build with base audio and its 10 speaker system. Seems like in MY 10 they were forcing owners to get audio upgrade


The Premium package did not get you a better stereo? I thought when I was looking at my car originally and the options that it was either the premium or sports package that included a better radio but I could be wrong. Regardless I don't have either package and the base stereo, which is far better than the base one found in the 2010 after experiencing that for a few weeks in a 328i loaner.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Snipe656 said:


> The Premium package did not get you a better stereo? ...


Not for MY2010 at least. I have Prem/Cold/Nav and most other options excluding audio upgrades, and my car came with the base system--4 midrange and 2 subs.

Graham


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

GB said:


> Not for MY2010 at least. I have Prem/Cold/Nav and most other options excluding audio upgrades, and my car came with the base system--4 midrange and 2 subs.
> 
> Graham


Same here. 2010 d with premium and sport package. Came with base sound system.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Strange, I still has the MY2009 brochure so guess I will glance at it. Maybe I am remembering some other car I looked at.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Help me out please. I am by no means an audiophile but do listen to either the radio or my ipod whenever I am driving. I have a base audio system in my 2010 Z4 and am OK with it although many complain that it is a lousy system. Will I be OK with the base audio system in my 2011 335d? As I understand it, the base system in the '11 models is a slight upgrade from what was the base system in 2010. Is this correct and can someone with an '11 model and the base audio system comment on its quality? I have several weeks to finish selecting colors and options on my ED order. Planning to get the PP, CWP, Conv Pkg, Ipod, BMW Apps. I have always gotten the SP in my BMWs but the 335d will be my daily driver and I don't want to have to swap out tires and wheels in the winter so I'm going without the SP this time. I drove a 335d without the SP and while the standard seats were not as supportive I did find them comfortable. With the PP, the seats will have lumbar support and all the adjustments, correct? Would welcome feedback from all 335d owners.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought the base 2011 stereo was similar to the 2009, if so then you will have no issues based on what you just said.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> Help me out please. I am by no means an audiophile but do listen to either the radio or my ipod whenever I am driving. I have a base audio system in my 2010 Z4 and am OK with it although many complain that it is a lousy system. Will I be OK with the base audio system in my 2011 335d? As I understand it, the base system in the '11 models is a slight upgrade from what was the base system in 2010. Is this correct and can someone with an '11 model and the base audio system comment on its quality? I have several weeks to finish selecting colors and options on my ED order. Planning to get the PP, CWP, Conv Pkg, Ipod, BMW Apps. *I have always gotten the SP in my BMWs* but the 335d will be my *daily driver* and I don't want to have to swap out tires and wheels in the winter so I'm going without the SP this time. I drove a 335d without the SP and while the standard seats were not as supportive I did find them comfortable. With the PP, the seats will have lumbar support and all the adjustments, correct? Would welcome feedback from all 335d owners.


Stereo should be fine. But are you sure you dont want SP. Its your DD and comfort is more important in DD than your weekend car. And I am sure you could take a day headache of changing tires over daily discomfort. For my future purchase I would choose SP over PP as I dont use lumbar at all.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't have SP or PP and have zero complaints with my seats. My drive often means spending a couple hours at a time in the seats. I think if I had SP what would aggravate me is any more of a harsh ride on our already crappy roads down here.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

I wouldnt own a BMW without sport package, the seats arent a big deal to me, it the way the cars drive with and without sport package, without just seems to wallow around to much to me, my base stereo in my 20111 sounds just fine to me (I listen to my ipod almost exclusively)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is how I'd describe both 328i non SP cars I was stuck in for awhile. The non SP 335d is better than those and well fitting for most of my DD needs. It even is too rough for some of the roads, something those 328i models were not. I am sure it greatly depends on someone's DD commute and what they enjoy or tolerate for ride comfort. I'd find a 335i SP and non SP cars to test drive and decide from real world experience over our opinions. Finding 335d cars to test drive might be hard but surely the ride between one and a 335i is close enough and those seem easier to find on lots.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> That is how I'd describe both 328i non SP cars I was stuck in for awhile. The non SP 335d is better than those and well fitting for most of my DD needs. It even is too rough for some of the roads, something those 328i models were not. I am sure it greatly depends on someone's DD commute and what they enjoy or tolerate for ride comfort. I'd find a 335i SP and non SP cars to test drive and decide from real world experience over our opinions. Finding 335d cars to test drive might be hard but surely the ride between one and a 335i is close enough and those seem easier to find on lots.


I had an 07 and an 09 335i vert with SP. Ride and handling were fine once I removed the RFTs. I drove a mon-SP 335d, have not driven one with SP. 
I'm going to wait on the F30.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

From my understanding, the 4-speaker base "junk" system was included on cars manufactured after mid-2010 (?) until ~third Qtr 2011. I took delivery of my d in August 2010, so I have a system that is inferior to a 1992 Yugo. The ***8220;base***8221; stereo before mid-2010 and after third Qtr 2011 is clearly a decent system.

When the new car survey came out after ~1 month after taking delivery, I personally wrote some comments on the audio system.

So, you can thank me (and other unfortunate owners) who took delivery of their $50K cars with crappy stereos who wrote letters to BMW for your better ***8220;base" systems.

Finally, I am taking donations to upgrade my stereo to the current ***8220;base***8221; system. I believe I may need at least $1,000 to equal what is being provided today***8230;.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

johntube said:


> From my understanding, the 4-speaker base "junk" system was included on cars manufactured after mid-2010 (?) until ~third Qtr 2011. I took delivery of my d in August 2010, so I have a system that is inferior to a 1992 Yugo. The "base" stereo before mid-2010 and after third Qtr 2011 is clearly a decent system.
> 
> When the new car survey came out after ~1 month after taking delivery, I personally wrote some comments on the audio system.
> 
> ...


My 2/2010 build has the awful "base audio" system consisting of 4 mid-range speakers and 2 under-seat subs. So my guess is all 2010 MY cars plus some early build 2011 MY e90's had the inadequate base stereo system as standard. However, I installed the BSW Stage 1 speaker upgrade as soon as it became available (includes some much-improved speakers and front/rear tweeters) and I'm VERY happy with the system now. But it wasn't a $500 expenditure I was expecting to have to make.

Graham


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I have the base "Hi-Fi" system from 2009 and think it is pretty bad (especially for a luxury car). It's hard to believe there is an even worse system but at least they've stopped putting it into the newer cars.

One of my regrets is that my car doesn't have Logic-7. If and when I get a new BMW I'd take a serious look at the top system from the Individual catalog.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

johntube said:


> From my understanding, the 4-speaker base "junk" system was included on cars manufactured after mid-2010 (?) until ~third Qtr 2011. I took delivery of my d in August 2010, so I have a system that is inferior to a 1992 Yugo. The "base" stereo before mid-2010 and after third Qtr 2011 is clearly a decent system.
> 
> When the new car survey came out after ~1 month after taking delivery, I personally wrote some comments on the audio system.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

What is the Individual catalog? When I got my car, as I remember it, I thought the only way to get the better stereo was via the premium or sports package. I though did not heavily investigate it because at the time it was either buy what they had or no 335d at all. Looking back I think my 2000 Accord had a better factory stereo but don't recall if it was factory upgraded via any options.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

GB said:


> My 2/2010 build has the awful "base audio" system consisting of 4 mid-range speakers and 2 under-seat subs. So my guess is all 2010 MY cars plus some early build 2011 MY e90's had the inadequate base stereo system as standard. However, I installed the BSW Stage 1 speaker upgrade as soon as it became available (includes some much-improved speakers and front/rear tweeters) and I'm VERY happy with the system now. But it wasn't a $500 expenditure I was expecting to have to make.
> 
> Graham


Again BMW changed the Base Audio system that came standard in 335 d's built before Oct 2010, to the upgraded Hi-Fi system. My car, built in Nov 2010 came standard with the upgraded Hi-Fi audio system.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> What is the Individual catalog? When I got my car, as I remember it, I thought the only way to get the better stereo was via the premium or sports package. I though did not heavily investigate it because at the time it was either buy what they had or no 335d at all.


BMW Individual

If your negotiating skills are excellent and your dealer is knowledgeable/willing then you might be able to get _some_ of these exclusive features (normally not available in the US). For a hefty price, of course.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

János said:


> BMW Individual
> 
> If your negotiating skills are excellent and your dealer is knowledgeable/willing then you might be able to get _some_ of these exclusive features (normally not available in the US). For a hefty price, of course.


After several back-n-forths and switching dealers and SA's I was able to find a salesman who was able to special order mine with the BMW Individual Enhanced Premium Sound system. It's the same one found as a $1900 option on the M3's. Much more power than the logic 7/Hk system and just sounds better as you crank it up. Sadly still not up to the standards of the Lexus Mark Levinson system in the LS series.


----------



## PSEE (Jan 3, 2011)

*WOW - so much misinformation...*

The '09 d with the SP *does* have the paddles and the 18" wheels - and an upgraded suspension - and the
sport seats - adj side bolsters, lumbar, heat.

The '09 d (05/09 build date) *does* have the woofers under the front seats.

YMMV...

:angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I had to reach under my passenger seat the other day and was surprised to encounter some sort of box under there. Not actually looked but wondering if it is a speaker. Not sure offhand what the build date of my car is.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe you have woofers. All 09s had woofers


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Snipe you have woofers. All 09s had woofers


I figured it did from the sound of things but the sound played tricks on my ears because I never realized they were under the front seats. I thought they were in the back based on the sound.


----------



## PSEE (Jan 3, 2011)

The deal with woofers is one cannot easily identify the source.

The under the seat woofer's grilles are flush with the carpet under the seats.


I do not know what the box is - is it ticking?


:rofl:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

No but it does smoke ....


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

PSEE said:


> The deal with woofers is one cannot easily identify the source.
> 
> The under the seat woofer's grilles are flush with the carpet under the seats.
> 
> ...


I just looked and it was the vents(AC?) I felt and thought was a box. I saw the speaker grill as well since I finally actually looked down there.


----------



## torifile (May 4, 2011)

Any engine differences between the 2010 and 2011? I was just on cars.com and they have the 0-60 at 8 seconds for the 2010 but 6.9 for the 2011. That doesn't sound right.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

torifile said:


> Any engine differences between the 2010 and 2011? I was just on cars.com and they have the 0-60 at 8 seconds for the 2010 but 6.9 for the 2011. That doesn't sound right.


All 335d in US have same engines and same ratings. 0-60 is 5.9 per BMW


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

magbarn said:


> After several back-n-forths and switching dealers and SA's I was able to find a salesman who was able to special order mine with the BMW Individual Enhanced Premium Sound system. It's the same one found as a $1900 option on the M3's. Much more power than the logic 7/Hk system and just sounds better as you crank it up. Sadly still not up to the standards of the Lexus Mark Levinson system in the LS series.


The Logic 7/Harmon Kardon system is an excellent sound system. May not have the power but the overall sound is amazing and just as good as the so-called BMW IEPS.

If you have the money for options upgrading the sound system is worth the money.


----------

